# After 4 years deactivated



## Hakan (Apr 17, 2015)

In 2015 I signed up to drive with Uber . I had 2 dismissed cases showed up on my record still got hired . After a while applied for Lyft and denied . So I was keep driving with Uber . Each year background check 2 dismissed case was showing up no issue after 10 days manual review I am active again and can drive. So end of 2018 waiting took longer and they decided that I am not meeting their criteria . During 4 years great feedback and rating not even a single complaint from riders . Basically they used us when they needed and now they have plenty of drivers driving around so they decided that I am criminal . Sent a couple of emails tried to explain both cases were dismissed and never convicted of any crime . Same answers copy and paste . 

I sent them an email from my rider account that I have two dismissed case can I still ride with Uber . They said absolutely yes . So when you give them money you are not criminal . Funny 

Founder said everybody deserves second chance and hired even people with conviction . Where is that word ? New CEO should know , Florida school shooter , Las Vegas concert shooter had clean background . 
People with clean background mean no guarantee they will commit a crime but people who has problem on their background is more careful in my personal opinion.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Hakan said:


> In 2015 I signed up to drive with Uber. I had 2 dismissed cases showed up on my record still got hired . Each year background check 2 dismissed case was showing up no issue after 10 days manual review I am active again and can drive. So end of 2018 waiting took longer and they decided that I am not meeting their criteria. Basically they used us when they needed and now they have plenty of drivers driving around so they decided that I am criminal .I sent them an email from my rider account that I have two dismissed case can I still ride with Uber. They said absolutely yes. So when you give them money you are not criminal. Funny


Uber tightened their driver requirements for ant-hiring due to all the bad negative publicity they received. But, if you're a paxhole ordering rides, you're good-to-go as long as your credit-card is legit!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Can you get your records expunged or sealed by an attorney? In most states this is possible, especially if you were only charged and not convicted. After expungement, they can't even see them.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Hmmm. I'm not a lawyer but there might be a legal issue with them treating dismissed cases as convictions. You may want to seek a proper legal opinion from an attorney in your state. Someone likely offers a free initial consultation.



Trafficat said:


> Can you get your records expunged or sealed by an attorney? In most states this is possible, especially if you were only charged and not convicted. After expungement, they can't even see them.


I looked into this once for a relative. You can generally get a dismissed charge expunged in Florida but I believe it requires a fee be paid and it takes at least 6 months. Also from memory it is only one charge and once in a lifetime. For a lawyer to do it in Florida I believe the going rate is about $1,000 - $1,500


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I looked into this once for a relative. You can generally get a dismissed charge expunged in Florida but I believe it requires a fee be paid and it takes at least 6 months. Also from memory it is only one charge and once in a lifetime. For a lawyer to do it in Florida I believe the going rate is about $1,000 - $1,500


That sounds extremely unjust that not all mere charges with no convictions can be expunged. So if a prosecutor wants to pin 100 charges on you hoping 1 sticks, and they all fail due to lack of any evidence of wrongdoing, you can only expunge one?


----------

